# Looking for help with logo/artwork...



## RogerCrum (Jun 19, 2011)

Contact Bob Crum at MidSummernightsDesign.com


----------



## utahbees (Jun 30, 2011)

Try elance.com... you will get most jobs done cheap.


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

elance.com looks interesting, how do things work so that you approve the work, before they get paid and move on?


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

You can take a look at my site also.

Adam


----------

